# Sat 23rd: SE London > Ditchling > Bournemouth > Stonehenge, and back.



## arallsopp (19 May 2009)

Morning all.

Its that time again. I have a 24 hour pass card starting 0400 Saturday, and ilovebikes wants to pop to a bikeshop. Whilst Bromley (and Tonbridge) both offer good choices, we hear there's a good one in Bournemouth, so will be aimed South West.

The Mouseketeers are straight line averse, so to make it an official ride, we're considering checking off the following diversions:

Climb Ditchling Beacon (roughly 35km off route, and too far South)
Late breakfast in Brighton (Madeira Cafe, maybe 75km all in)
Coastal route to Bournemouth (Chichester, Fareham, Southampton, Lyndhurst, Christchurch - add another 150km West.)
Check out the shops and rest a little (call it 230km all in)
Tea with my extended family in Ringwood (30km North, but lines us up nicely for...)
Stonehenge (chase the failing sunlight - can we get the 300km in before it dies?)
...and home (point East, ride 150km, and Bromley should pop up infront of us).

That makes the route look something like this.

Whilst the _route planned_, and the_ road cycled_ rarely mesh on these rides, the 2057hrs deadline for sunset at Stonehenge should keep us focussed.

So... anyone ridden these environs before? Local knowledge would be a marvellous thing, and if we get as lost as we did on the way back from Manningtree, 450kms could soon spiral into something truly stupid.

If that sounds like a good idea, let us know


----------



## ChrisKH (19 May 2009)

You're a sick man you know, leading ilovebikes astray like that. 

I suspect his saddle will be polished pink by the time you return.


----------



## iLB (19 May 2009)

did that sign say lands end 6 miles?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 May 2009)

I'd leave the A27 west of Brighton well alone. I've done Chichester by-pass to the A29 turn half a dozen times, but early in the morning and at a pace. I wouldn't do it against the wind and during the daytime. I'm not saying the A259 is a bed of roses, and the headwind will be strong going through Worthing, but....(shakes head, worriedly).

I do think the A31 is a brilliant homeward ride, and I have simply taken the left on to the A3. There is a substantial rise before you get to Guildford, but, once over that you are in the stuff of dreams on a descent that can be beyond (my) pedalling speed. But please remember that on Sunday evening you have the rush back to the Great Wen, and any radial main road is going to be full of tired weekenders in a hurry.

The A246 is a nasty road. Please don't. Poor visibility, up and down, really lousy surface. We (the CTC) avoid it.

Other than that it only remains for me to tell you that the van outside, the one with the chaps wearing white coats, is nothing for you to worry about.....


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2009)

Hmmm....going nowhere near me then  I'm inclined to agree with Simon about the white coats, but for what it's worth, considering you're passing through some of my regular haunts:
West of Chi to Havant- take the A259. I found it a bit busy for my liking east of Chi, but west it is (to my mind) a brilliant cycling road, the odd crosswind notwithstanding. Smooth, open, fairly quiet, on/off road cycle lanes over much of it, cycle routes around the rather hairy roundabouts (unless there are 90 of you and Simon and co are waymarking!). I'd agree with Simon that you should steer clear of the A27. Having been to Bognor and back three times recently, I'd suggest A259 into Bognor, then onto the B1266 towards Chi, up Vinnetrow Road and from there you've got quiet roads and/or cycle paths right through to the other side of the city, as far as Fishbourne in fact, where you can join the nice bit of the 259.
Portsdown Hill shouldn't be too bad to climb from that side (it's not the steepest section there). I'd cut down from Down End Road rather than Dore Avenue, nice sweeping drop that way, should be quicker. Junction and lights at the bottom too.
A27 has cycle paths either on or off road, but the pavement bits can be a bit bumpy. You should however avoid the worst sections between Portsmouth and Fareham this way, bits alongside Cams Hill are silky. Not gone much west of the Delme roundabout (I'm usually heading to Wallington), so can't help you with the rest.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 May 2009)

avoid the A27 in West Sussex FULL STOP


----------



## arallsopp (19 May 2009)

Hmmm... Looks like we've picked the worst road again. Fortunately our spin down the A12 sated my demands for heavy haulage and cruddy surfaces, so I think we should re-route to avoid the A27.

ILB. 'We' means YOU for now. Have a play. Extra points if you choose a tool that'll export a GPX file.

... and *do* try to keep the miles down. I'm on duty the next day


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 May 2009)

If you would like me to come and sabotage both your bikes beforehand to give you an excuse not to do it, I am very happy to oblige.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

You see a pattern here readers? This A road business is not my doing! Not guilty your honour. Although, once I am done on Saturday lunchtime-ish, I might be bombing down the A30 in the general direction of Hants, Stonehenge etc (The wierd forces will not bugger up my Garmin will they? )


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2009)

Ohhh! I would soo love to do this! When you zoom out to see the whole of England, it looks sooo impressive! 

I am sure I am on an all day bender for a mates b-day, if not, am in!


----------



## arallsopp (19 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> The weird forces will not bugger up my Garmin will they? )



Not so as _you'd_ notice, no. 

In fairness, we've both had a little more time with the GPS now. I still struggle with a missing feature though. 
What I want is a mode that says, "You are here [X]. But you *think* you are here [Y]. You are not.


----------



## mike e (19 May 2009)

Ditch all this new fangled technology and stick with good old paper maps using the lie of the land, churches, power lines, bridges etc to find your position. The trip been planned here would only require about 2 panniers full!! Handy ballast when descending, not so when climbing.

I've got a Garmin 205 edge (broken at the moment, another story) but when it worked it once relayed back to me, when back home, that I'd travelled 600 odd miles, at an average speed of 500mph+ and elevation nearing 30,000ft, this I realized was not entirely accurate and that in fact it has tracked onto an aircraft north of Henley-on-Thames heading for Frankfurt!! I retold the story to the Garmin guys at the cycle show who were amazed this could happen!

For sale - 1 used and broken GPS or exchange for lot's of map's


----------



## Mista Preston (19 May 2009)

Mr Allsopp, alas this sounds like so much fun and I could have got a pass too but as I do not expect even with my spritely average speed improvements I will not be able to keep up with you and the youthful pink seated ILB irrespective of the milage. 

It leaves me to say I hope to see you tomorrow night for our Wednesday night ride and have a great weekend ride. Lets plan for me to be ready for your next milage crazed ride


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 May 2009)

I lost all faith in GPS's when on a polaris three different machines claimed we were atop three separate mountains when we were sat outside a cafe about 2m apart at the bottom of none of them.

I've also get bored rescuing visiting car drivers at work whose sat nav takes them down the wrong end of the RUPP our office is on so the find themselves wedged in the undergrowth and unable to turn around. Once folk believe in the infallibility of their technology they begin to assume that the reality they can see with their eyes is wrong and the tech is right.

That said on trailquests I've seen people do the same with OS maps "If that church is this church then we must be here" "err but isn't that the symbol for a church with a spire?" "no" "yeah it is is look" "well they might have taken the spire down since the map was made" at which point i departed the scene....


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

I'm a great believer in combinations; the Sun, a compass, a map and local knowledge.

And Brian


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

arallsopp.

I have just had a shufty at the map and I think you are a loony. Congratulations - looks eminently do-able. (Might mean that you have to adjust your sig line / close your CC account etc  )
450km in 24 hrs = nearly 20kph average without stops.
Add in stops / shopping.
Sights to see (early part of the day - not 'in the zone' time later on...ravenous for a kebab shop etc)
Manningtreeus horribilis.
Lovely section after you have racked up about 300km, stretching from Winch. to Farnham then Guilford and on...probably be dark then so you might think you are cycling up the wall of someone's house instead of a Surrey Hill or two (Hogs Back etc) 

Definitely do-able...just watch out for the Bank Holiday traffic on Monday!

Bon chance mes braves! (Now you know why ilovebikes Photoshopped those big bulges onto his perfect tyres...)


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Hmmm... Looks like we've picked the worst road again. Fortunately our spin down the A12 sated my demands for heavy haulage and cruddy surfaces


you're not telling us that you went down the 'new' A12 rather than the 'old' A12....???!!!
Did you know that the CTT has banned time trials on that road? After people got killed. As in plural.


----------



## Headgardener (20 May 2009)

Arallsop if you can give a rough time that you will be passing through Totton I could get to the bypass and wave or something.


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> you're not telling us that you went down the 'new' A12 rather than the 'old' A12....???!!!
> Did you know that the CTT has banned time trials on that road? After people got killed. As in plural.



The worst bit was the slip roads joining from the left...less worst, the expansion joints in the road. Fair old speed up in places and - as he did the tour on 'fixed' - you know why Crock's shorts suffered a blowout!


----------



## arallsopp (20 May 2009)

Road? Oh, so that's what it was. 

Looking down at what was left of the surface, it looked more like the Ocavango Delta as viewed from a hot air balloon.

...with the basket being rocked by a regular supply of 747s.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 May 2009)

Yup, am defo no go! Sorry! Would have been awesome too! Good Luck!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2009)

actually as a general rule avoid all roads in west sussex which fit the format A2n or A27n unless you are feeling really really lucky


----------



## Davidc (21 May 2009)

When are you planning to do LEJOG in a day then?


----------



## iLB (21 May 2009)

Davidc said:


> When are you planning to do LEJOG in a day then?



sunday of course


----------



## longers (21 May 2009)

If I give you my mobile number can you let me know how far you go? 

Just in case I need to go round the block a couple of times 

Have a good day out


----------



## MacB (21 May 2009)

Health being good I might take a trip down to Stonehenge at some point. No interest in the full 250 monstrosity though guys, just quite fancy cycling to the Henge. It's about 50 miles from home for me so would make a nice trip out and back.

Anyone fancying that is welcome to join me, at my moderate pace(Farnborough - Stonehenge and back)


----------



## ChrisKH (21 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Health being good I might take a trip down to Stonehenge at some point. No interest in the full 250 monstrosity though guys, just quite fancy cycling to the Henge. It's about 50 miles from home for me so would make a nice trip out and back.
> 
> Anyone fancying that is welcome to join me, at my moderate pace(Farnborough - Stonehenge and back)



The MacBludgeon CC Stonehenge ton was born. 

Overnight then for a druid sunrise breakfast? When's summer solstice? Perfect.


----------



## albal (22 May 2009)

The A338 Ringwood - salisbury road is one of the most dangerous around here. Take extra care good luck
Henge is amazing.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 May 2009)

MacB, am in for that one!


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> MacB, am in for that one!



top man, we just need to agree a departure time...........I suppose we could get an idea of when the insane intrepid 2 intend to get to Stonehenge, shoudn't be more than 4 hours different to reality


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Health being good I might take a trip down to Stonehenge at some point. No interest in the full 250 monstrosity though guys, just quite fancy cycling to the Henge. It's about 50 miles from home for me so would make a nice trip out and back.
> 
> Anyone fancying that is welcome to join me, at my moderate pace(Farnborough - Stonehenge and back)



Have you done Avebury? 'henge is special. Avebury is VERY special. imo.


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> Have you done Avebury? 'henge is special. Avebury is VERY special. imo.



nope, one step at a time, barring commuting and pootling with family, my entire 'adventure' cycling has been via this forum. This is a total of 4 rides and each has increased in length, 50ish miles, 106 miles, 115 miles and 167 miles. I've never been to Stonehenge, up close and personal(or as close as you get these days), so I'd like to give it a go. Avebury will be added to list of possible destinations.

I was actually pondering rides and routes the other day. I thought I'd create a square on a map, 100 miles to a side and then explore the area encompassed, by bike, over time. Taking Farnborough as the centre, then this covers the South Coast, Bexhill to Bournemouth. North to Bicester, West to Bath and East to Tonbridge. This square would also encompass the whole of Greater London as well. Now I need to sort out some decent maps to peruse, the online ones are a bit of a pain.


----------



## arallsopp (22 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I suppose we could get an idea of when the insane intrepid 2 intend to get to Stonehenge, shoudn't be more than 4 hours different to reality



Plan is to arrive before sunset, which I have down as 2057hrs. I'd set the possible ETA somewhere between 2030hrs, and 0030 Saturday. Any later than that, and we may have to cut a corner off 

Will be interesting to see how far we get, and what we do when we can go no further. Time will tell, I'm sure. Hopefully we make it back with something to post about.

Which reminds me... AndyILB. 
Its your turn to do the ride report. I did Manningtree & Tonbridge you fiend.
I expect photomontage and flowing narrative.


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

so, if we left here around 2pm, that would give us loads of time for a leisurely toddle to Stonehenge. I suppose our window to leave ends at about 5pm to make it there for 2030hrs, but that could be pushing it a bit for me.

Would be quite nice to be there as you arrive and then give you a bit of company on part of your final leg, though.


----------



## iLB (22 May 2009)

i think i can manage that andy 

any chance we can mount the time lapse camera on my bars for this one?


----------



## rich p (22 May 2009)

Arallsopp, can you pm me your mob no if you'll be 'on line' tomorrow am. If I can rouse myself from the pit I'll do my best to ride north from Brighton to meet you en route and accompany you to the coast. Is the map route your actual route or is it liable to change on the ground?


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

sounds good Rich, they could end up with getting 'local' escorts for bits of their route, bit of a team effort


----------



## rich p (22 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> sounds good Rich, they could end up with getting 'local' escorts for bits of their route, bit of a team effort



I'm not really an escort MacB, more of a tart


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> nope, one step at a time, barring commuting and pootling with family, my entire 'adventure' cycling has been via this forum. This is a total of 4 rides and each has increased in length, 50ish miles, 106 miles, 115 miles and 167 miles. I've never been to Stonehenge, up close and personal(or as close as you get these days), so I'd like to give it a go. Avebury will be added to list of possible destinations.
> 
> I was actually pondering rides and routes the other day. I thought I'd create a square on a map, 100 miles to a side and then explore the area encompassed, by bike, over time. Taking Farnborough as the centre, then this covers the South Coast, Bexhill to Bournemouth. North to Bicester, West to Bath and East to Tonbridge. This square would also encompass the whole of Greater London as well. Now I need to sort out some decent maps to peruse, the online ones are a bit of a pain.



four maps, home in a different corner of each - but mine only cover 50 miles. Great minds think alike.

up close and personal - that is the beauty of Avebury... I've sat on the stones and seen sunrise and sunset, kissed them when arriving from off the Ridgeway and huddled in their shadow during a winter squall. amazing.


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> four maps, home in a different corner of each - but mine only cover 50 miles. Great minds think alike.
> 
> up close and personal - that is the beauty of Avebury... I've sat on the stones and seen sunrise and sunset, kissed them when arriving from off the Ridgeway and huddled in their shadow during a winter squall. amazing.



Now that's a good plan for maps, and you paint an eloquent and evocative picture, Avebury is definitely on the 'to do' list.


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

rich p said:


> I'm not really an escort MacB, more of a tart



if this is a round a bout way of looking for payment, you're too late, I had my freebie


----------



## arallsopp (22 May 2009)

Here's the rough route, via bikehike.
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=8262

I have no idea of timings at all. We're meeting up at 0410hrs, Coney Hall Roundabout (Glebe Way meets Croydon Road meets Addington Road). We're returning somewhat later.


----------



## iLB (22 May 2009)




----------



## Davywalnuts (22 May 2009)

MacB, sorry, when I said yes, I meant yes, am up for a ride to the henge, but, not tomorrow as at a BBQ party, or this sunday as last day of Premiership and Scottish Premiership! Sorry! Football, cycling, beer and kebabs rule my life! And generally in that order! lol! This exclusion for me will also apply to next weekend, and the following, but there after, a free!


----------



## redjedi (22 May 2009)

Good luck you two nutters.

A time lapse video would be really good.

I would ride out with MacB if I hadn't had my accident this morning.

Good luck


----------



## arallsopp (22 May 2009)

Right. Best charge the camera and find some tape to weld it to ILB's bars. Sorry to hear about your accident Red.

A.


----------



## Mista Preston (22 May 2009)

have a good ride gents. Look forward to the write up


----------



## arallsopp (22 May 2009)

...why am I still building wardrobes? Prizes to the wife for strategy though. Unpacked 4 IKEA carcasses onto the bleedin bed didn't she.... 

"I'm helping!" says she... Yes, dear. I see.


----------



## iLB (22 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> ...why am I still building wardrobes? Prizes to the wife for strategy though. Unpacked 4 IKEA carcasses onto the bleedin bed didn't she....
> 
> "I'm helping!" says she... Yes, dear. I see.



genius 

and theres me been lieing in bed for a good 80% of the day, eating as many carbs as i can, i pity you andy i really do


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

Lol. 
Youf of today, etc, etc.

See you in 20 mins.


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2009)

Good luck you two - should you log in en route, as I know you have a penchant for doing arallsopp. (Usually looking inside your 'phone for food late at night...)
I'm envious. You should be about 15km from Brighton at this time - ready to repose with breakfast on the seafront.
If you are cycling immediately along the coast, look out for the peregrine falcon nesting in the big chimney in the docks bit - you'll only have 380 =/- kms to go...plenty of time for nature and sight seeing!
Take care mouseketeers. I'm off to work. *&()*%$$$£


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

Morning bud.

We're stopped up at The Crown atop Turners Hill. Running a little late. Next stop The Beacon!


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2009)

Excelklent - I'm so bloody jealous! Go for it! Van offer still stands - but you'll do it. For sure.


----------



## albal (23 May 2009)

Is'nt Primera closed for refurb?????


just kidding

good luck boys


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

Kent, Surrey, East Sussex, West Sussex done.
Now in Hampshire, with Havants finest. ILB is finishing off the longest search for a public toilet I've ever seen.


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Kent, Surrey, East Sussex, West Sussex done.
> Now in Hampshire, with Havants finest. ILB is finishing off the longest search for a public toilet I've ever seen.


You could have detoured for a cup of tea in Pompey  No idea where the loos are in Havant. Which way did you go in the end?


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

StuAff said:


> Which way did you go in the end?


Mostly forwards, but only mostly. Dipped onto the A27 ever so briefly, but otherwise lots of cycle lanes.


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Mostly forwards, but only mostly. Dipped onto the A27 ever so briefly, but otherwise lots of cycle lanes.



Glad it's mostly been forwards. I meant 'did you take the A259 west of Chichester as I enthusiastically suggested?'


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

I believe we did. Marvellous it was too. Very scenic and quiet. Plus we got to draft a milkfloat. 
Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## montage (23 May 2009)

you stopped at havant and didn't have your bikes knicked?


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2009)

Glad to be of help. Might be pootling (well, in terms of speed in not effort) along there myself later on.


----------



## MacB (23 May 2009)

hopefully we'll see you at Stonehenge this evening, have pm'd you my mobile in case....Al


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2009)

Yes. Welcoming party on its way... As the great god Nike would say


"Just Druid"! 

(Look out for CycleChat members stoned at sunset...)


----------



## MacB (23 May 2009)

assuming no mechanicals we should have an ETA at Stonehenge of approx 2000hrs, I'm off to prepare


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

That is excellent beyond reproof. We may love you.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> That is excellent beyond reproof. We may love you.


You have clearly spent too much time in Brighton!

Well done lads anyway, keep up the pedalling. ilovebikes, don't forget to eat something!


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

Half way. 4pm, on the nose. ILB hallucinating bentriders. All good.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You have clearly spent too much time in Brighton!
> !



Oi, I heard that!

Well done you two - keep up the good work.


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2009)

21 miles to the Henge.


----------



## MacB (24 May 2009)

mini update, myself, Topcat and Aperitif set off a little late, about 5pm, to cycle to Stonehenge. We were going well but then suffered a garmin moment, or two, in Andover. Ended up cycling 3 miles North of Andover, then the same 3 miles back, before navigating ourselves onto route 1, the A303. After about 7 miles on this, and with 10 miles still to go to Stonehenge, we made a call to the guys. They were already there and the sunset, we were planning on seeing there, was already taking place. So executive decision time and we decided to wait on the A303 for the 2 intrepid travellers. I was particularly keen not to spend any more time on that road than I had to. The thought of belting along 10 miles of it, see some stones in the dark, and then turning around and retracing, wasn't pleasant. 

So we duly met up at side of A303 and then all cycled into Andover where we found a Herbies pizza and went to town. The night was turning very cold and the Andies were both pretty tired, having completed 200 miles at this point. We then headed to Basingstoke on the B3400, a much nicer road all round. Various ideas were mooted, one being making it to my place where the Andies could bed down for the night. Then Aperitif came up trumps as usual. A quick call to his wife and she duly drove down in van to Basingstoke, Dominique I love you!!!!! We rendevouzed at Basingstoke train station and, with all riders and bikes loaded, the glamorous lady set about ferrying us all home....me first obviously.

So 75 miles for me, about 100 for Aperitif, probably 115ish for Topcat and a wopping 220 for the Andies. I have to rethink my strategy for these rides, I was bitterly cold. Think some knee warmers, thermal liners for under the mitts and a jacket/fleece would be an idea.

Had a great time and, despite wanderings, I averaged 14.32mph for the 75 miles. Considering it's not long since I passed the 14mph mark for 20 miles, and at the start of this year I couldn't break 11mph, I was delighted.

must lodge one formal complaint, and it's not garmin related, but it does concern Aperitif. I demand that he gets a quiet freewheel hub, it's driving me nuts. Bombing along, giving it my all, and all I can hear is the machine gun clicking from behind. Most unsporting to be, not only drafting the fat bloke, but to let him know you're doing it with no effort as well


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2009)

Coo-eeee I'm home! 

What another bl00dy cold evening. It's a type of Cycle Chat Commando training, all this night riding. Big effort from the two mouseketeers who travelled rapidly down to the South Coast, along to Bournemouth and up to Stonehenge by sunset.

Anyway, it was the right thing to do and what doesn't kill you makes you...etc

As Al MacB mentions, the Herbie's Pizza Par la was welcoming. (No hot drinks in sight -2 points) There were many dishes of all shapes and sizes for all appetites...we ate our food outside whilst watching them go to the 'Life' discotheque opposite. Funnily enough, the whole of Andover was on parade in micro skirts with bare arms, fronts, backs, and the gents were sporting short sleeved shirts, open to the waist (or not fitting around...)

We had a quota of plonkers to deal with too. Losers all. 

Another laugh a minute small tour (Possibly inept AND inapt to call it a 'tourette' - but strangely...) in good company...when they were awake!

Driving to Orpington and Bromley only served to emphasise the distance travelled by the two boys on the hoods. But.

It was cold.

And I just knocked over a hot mug of tea...best clean up and make another. Follows on from the cold beer and toasted cheese sandwich - ideal breakfast.

Come on then - "Letsbe Avenue" wake up, it's morning. 

Edit: And we were offered a Size XL Willier Mortirolo for the knock off price of £500 - _"Me uncle gave it to me an' it's the wrong size for me, and me wanna sell it like and ebay say it's the wrong time of year to buy a bike..."_

And so on...


----------



## rich p (24 May 2009)

Well done Andys and you chaps for teaming up with them. I may be wrong but I get the impression that it was a bit chilly last night.
Above and beyond the call of duty, Ape, for your rescue mission but only what we've come to expect.
I like the tourette nomenclature - I shall use that one as one of my own in future!
" It's a ****ing mini tour, innit"


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 May 2009)

Yes, congrats all, a marathon journey (for the van, too). Well done y'all and keep on pedalling.

Aperitif, if you find a fix for the noisy freewheel, perhaps you could share it with me as mine is as loud as a jet engine taking off... nearly.


----------



## StuAff (24 May 2009)

Well done indeed. Completely mad, but well done 
£500 for a Wilier Mortirolo? Not the brightest bulb in the box, was he? And plenty of (legit) bikes go for way more than that on eBay.


----------



## arallsopp (24 May 2009)

Am up. Am awake? Not so sure. 

Was a tour in 3 parts. 

From Bromley down through Kent, Surrey, East Sussex, up over Ditchling, meeting Rich P at the Madeira, bombing along through West Sussex and Hampshire, level crossings, seeing the automotive graveyard at Southampton, row upon row of shiny roofed pilgrims, all facing the sun and praying for the economy's second coming, up to the Henge to find out rolling average for the prior 180 odd miles was still over 16mph.

Then a really cold bit (although I will concede some of that to windchill, generated as we flew East along the 303). Crazy speeds. Lights. Noises. Pizza? Vague recollections.

Then proof that miles travelled with friends are miles travelled easier. Under the care of Aperitif and The Good Lady Dominique, even the M25 seemed little effort. Boy can she pedal! That van whipped along. 


Smiles and gratitude all round. And bed... Mmmm... Lovely bed. Pillows. Mmmmm. Zzz.


----------



## topcat1 (24 May 2009)

Well it was such a nice day why not go for a ride





we met at mac's




you cant beat this on a sat afternoon








and you cant beat this


----------



## topcat1 (24 May 2009)

Introducing the mouseketeers




Andy (ilovebikes)




Andy (arrallsop)




Martin (Aperitif/Garminhater)




Alastair (macbludgeon)




Dave (topcat1/i'm hungry/i'm tired)


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2009)

this is an astonishing ride. We've got to remember that ILB is only a tiddler. Heaven knows what he'll be like in five years time.........


----------



## MacB (24 May 2009)

great write ups guys, and Dave, you take the best pictures, wow those M+ tyres have shiny sidewalls I do believe there's a little less of me on show these days, must be all that cycling.

Forgot to mention a chav scumbag donating his fast food lemonade to Aperitif. We were paused, maybe doing some map reading, and smack, container hit Martin on the shoulder, fizzy drink all down him. Small white 'hot hatch' tears away, no doubt with a couple of sub normals wetting themselves laughing. They have no idea how lucky they were that they had a clear get away. A certain 'man of muscle' looked fit to rip a car roof off to enable a free and frank exchange of views.

Funny bits - the fat, drunk, and badly dressed, guys in Andover telling us all how bad we looked in lycra, or words to that effect.
Dave and I stopping for a stunning photo opportunity, only to realise the road had dipped down and neither of us could now see over the hedge.
Arallsops musings in general, you could see the effect of miles and sugars.
The taxi driver at Basingstoke station, that had been hassling Domique, explaining his rationale to Aperitif from his massive, 5ft nothing, perspective.

Finally the giggly high you get when you arrive at the rescue wagon.

Last night I swore that was it, forget cycling back from Whitstable.............today.........the insanity has reasserted itself.


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> this is an astonishing ride. We've got to remember that ILB is only a tiddler. Heaven knows what he'll be like in five years time.........



Quite so. I think it was the pizza stop/semi-naked parade of handbag circlers that finally tipped him over the edge...

I'm just going out for a bimble around prior to sorting out my handlebars etc and I went to get the water bottles out of their holders only to find them stuck fast...the smug little chav who soaked me with McTosser's finest lemonade last night will not know what hit him when my alter ego catches up in another place...

I was prepared to get fizzical


----------



## topcat1 (24 May 2009)

More stonehengeless photos




waiting for the lads




andy celebrating 200




andy celebrating 200




caption competiton!


----------



## topcat1 (24 May 2009)

Last of the photos




you broke it!




who needs the rac




always have a back up if you're doing long distance

congrats to the andys' on such an achivement, thankyou to mac and martin for the company and a heartfelt thankyou to Dom who saved our lives last nite.

ps mouseketeers
sig, chriskh, User3143,radius, cog,teadrinker,dj,sittingduck,redjedi,davy i'll be hunting you for photos on future rides.
dave


----------



## StuAff (24 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Funny bits - the fat, drunk, and badly dressed, guys in Andover telling us all how bad we looked in lycra, or words to that effect.



I've had the same wit and wisdom a couple of times recently. There's me, (a) reasonably fit ( co-ordinated and (c) wearing appropriate clothing for the activity I'm doing (helmet, shades, shorts/bib tights etc), and these bright sparks think I'm the weird one. Funnily enough, they've been either standing outside or going to the pub, and didn't look able to climb Ditchling or get round the IOW without having a heart attack- certainly slower than me. Kinds of takes the edge off their remarks.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2009)

really impressive you chaps... Andy ILB's has just popped round for a bike fettle and a beer. He looks fresh as a daisy and looks like he could do it all over again... oh the joys, exuberance and energy of youth.

oh yes, I asked if Andy wanted a go on my new Roubaix, he was off out the door on it before I had even finished the sentence..


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2009)

Fresh as a daisy.
I feel as fresh as daisy the cow 
This after' I went for a very sociable, 90 minute recovery ride.

Sociable because I was talking to myself all the time with no-one else listening 

and recovery?
Because I did this at 05:00 this morning.




tosser award for this.

I had been fantasizing about a mug of steaming tea and, just as I was about to pounce, Jack the Dog pounced on me! (I bet our two intrepid mouseketeers don't remember him barking at them for not paying attention..?)

Recovery drink after today's 40kms is (now was...15 minutes is a long time in cycling) this:





We await your exposé with interest Andyiloveiansroubaixbikebetterthanmybikes  - as per arallsopp's 'handing over' of the reporter's baton...


----------



## MacB (24 May 2009)

ianrauk said:


> really impressive you chaps... Andy ILB's has just popped round for a bike fettle and a beer. He looks fresh as a daisy and looks like he could do it all over again... oh the joys, exuberance and energy of youth.
> 
> oh yes, I asked if Andy wanted a go on my new Roubaix, he was off out the door on it before I had even finished the sentence..



did you have to use the words 'shiny shiny' or was a visual glimpse enough? Lovely bike by the way


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2009)

ianrauk said:


> really impressive you chaps... Andy ILB's has just popped round for a bike fettle and a beer. He looks fresh as a daisy and looks like he could do it all over again... oh the joys, exuberance and energy of youth.
> 
> oh yes, I asked if Andy wanted a go on my new Roubaix, he was off out the door on it before I had even finished the sentence..


and is now just south of Darlington...


----------



## arallsopp (24 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I feel as fresh as daisy the cow



I feel as fresh as the daisy that daisy the cow ate, chewed, re-chewed, stripped all the goodness from, and processed into mud pizza.
...And I'm still building wardrobes! I don't even have any clothes to hang. All my stuff is either 
A: spandex
B: lycra
C: unworn.


----------



## arallsopp (24 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> We await your exposé with interest Andyiloveiansroubaixbikebetterthanmybikes  - as per arallsopp's 'handing over' of the reporter's baton...



Baton passed, but to be fair I still haven't given him access to the GPS log or 600 odd pics he took.
Here's a reminder in the interim though:

"Mmm.. I love tractors. I'm going to take mine out for a 5am jaunt on the trailer. What's this? A mute cyclist watering my gate? I can't see him... Can you dear?"


----------



## iLB (24 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Baton passed, but to be fair I still haven't given him access to the GPS log or 600 odd pics he took.
> Here's a reminder in the interim though:
> 
> "Mmm.. I love tractors. I'm going to take mine out for a 5am jaunt on the trailer. What's this? A mute cyclist watering my gate? I can't see him... Can you dear?"



ahahahaha  i think you'll find they did not speak to each other though andy


----------



## arallsopp (24 May 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> ahahahaha  i think you'll find they did not speak to each other though andy



I think you'll find they did. Its just that sound couldn't pass from their universe to ours, just as light couldn't pass from ours to theirs.


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2009)

Via pizzacam, I can relive that moment that Andy succumbed to ordinariness (I'm talking ordinary Andy here, not grimace Andy )
He was sucked in by the activities of ordinary young folk, expunged from the company of old farts fellow cyclistas. (We were all pizzaed as farts at the time  )

Do you remember the police arriving at the hostelry next door to break up a disturbance? The lad got arrrested for 'Andover fist'. (Another accountant in the making  )


----------



## iLB (24 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ordinary young folk



what are you trying to imply?


----------



## arallsopp (24 May 2009)

I'd forgotten that! 
And to think it was to be my quote of the day:

"If I'd known it was cowboys and indians, I wouldn't have dressed as a bunny."

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2009)

"Ears lookin' at you (Billy the) kid. 

Andy was on the straight and arrow...but (as topcat's photos attest) he offered up his bike to the great god disco and said "Take me, take me" (Spesh pink is so yesterday though...) -and he came back with us.


----------



## iLB (24 May 2009)

topcat1 said:


>




a few seconds before this i was in fact ready to smash and destroy my bike on the ground, however fortunately dave papped me and the flash brought me back to my sugar fuelled senses...


----------



## arallsopp (26 May 2009)

Bless him. What a sweetie.

Even after the rescue team turned up late, 10 miles short of the arranged meeting place, in the dark, and then had the audacity to ask _us_ for food, ILB still took the time to recreate the monument for Dave's camera. 

Talking of cameras, mine missed the Henge too. I've never tried a handlebar mount before, and it seems ILBs headset kept pushing buttons on the display. Result was significantly shorter battery run, and it finally dying a death just after Salisbury.

Anyway, footage compiled and up at youtube here. 
GPX files available on demand. Route (from GPS) at Bikehike, here

Oh, and to answer your question Martin, we approached the Thruxton slip lane at 26 and a bit miles per hour. To say we were keen to see the team would be a gross understatement.


----------



## arallsopp (26 May 2009)

And for those with an interest in the perverse, ride profile:





I hope some of those spikes were GPS anomalies. My legs tell me otherwise.


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

The 'whoosh' of your afterburners warmed us up - I was suffering from lemonadothermia by then...and, shortly afterwards, the moth-like shillouette of ilovepunishments - tracking your rear light 'in the zone'


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

Oh - nice chart too. Can't for the life of me think why you weren't ready for the Surrey Hills after a pizza break...and you kept us waiting with a puncture! Luckily our cameraman was there otherwise you wouldn't believe it!


----------



## arallsopp (26 May 2009)

Traits of the Mousketeer:

1: tackles distances believed impossible by all and self.
2: gets woefully lost in tackling said distance
3: is documented by Dave, being woefully lost in tackling said distance.


----------



## topcat1 (26 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Traits of the Mousketeer:
> 
> 1: tackles distances believed impossible by all and self.
> 2: gets woefully lost in tackling said distance
> 3: is documented by Dave, being woefully lost in tackling said distance.


4: is always hungry


----------



## iLB (26 May 2009)

righto here goes nothing,

i awoke at around 5 minutes past two on Saturday morning, and proceeded to stuble down the stairs, and somehow managed to put a pizza in the oven for breakfast and put the kettle on- with these tasks completed i settled down to change the PR3 on my rear wheel for a Conti GP4000 (thanks simon). Now as easy as this task may sound, it gets a whole lot more complicated when you can't find any tyre leavers, and i was eventually forced to use the battery cover of the tv remote and a coaster as improvised tyre leavers  morning fug hmm

with this done and the pizza and a second cup of tea going down nicely, it struck me that it might help if i got dressed and put some lights on my bicycle. in a hurry to get under way i shoved everything i needed into my rear pockets and set of for the not so sunny, not so warm Colney Hall Roundabout.

Rolling past Farnborough (Kent) and down the hill towards West Wickham i was suddenly struck by how cold - well freezing it was- having opted not to wear leg warmers . Having met andy2 and taped his camera to my bars we decided that considering we had a fairly long way still to go we had better crack on, so we did . So as we ascended hills and descended into vales, it reached a point that i was dreading the descents, windchill is a cruel mistress and it was truely freezing at times.

Now we happened upon a residential area not far out of Felbridge, at which point the ilfaited Garmin directed us not along the tarmac road, but was far more sensible in sending us down what can only be described as a dank,muddy track - and speaking of tracktors  at was now that we had our first 'human' contact of the day, or did we? Having stopped to dismount due to the impassable nature of the muddied footpath, and then to water said footpath, two beings which appeared to be human appeared from their house and began opening their gates to tow a tractor away with them. The thing is it was like they couldn't see us, two cyclists standing not five yards from them at half past six in the morning, either this is a very common sight for them  or they were stunned into silence...

Now we continued, having recovered from a laughing fit following the above episode, and having cleared our by then mud filled cleats by stamping around on the pavement outside some poor peoples homes , and shortly found ourselves atop Turners Hill. Moving on from here, and cruising at a reasonable pace towards Ditchling, a fellow roadie came and passed us with ease- having none of this i gave chase, sat on his rear wheel for a while, and when we reached the first hill since he had passed us both andy and i passed him, just for giggles. we had to stop not long after this so that andy2 could try to work out what was causing his bikes interesting noise for the day, to no avail we continued and climbed the beacon, some faster than others . Arriving atop the beacon i had time to chat to a couple of other cyclists who were there to climb it ten times as preperation for the Alps in the summer, and eventually andy2 joined us . From there we speedily rolled down into Brighton, passing _the_ speed camera at around 37mph  and then breakfasted at the Madeira

We then continued on towards Bognor of Butlins fame, passing through several stereo typical sea side towns along the way, eventually reaching Havant, and after a 5 mile detour to find some bushes which needed watering, we found our way to an Aldi for lunch. And from here which pushed on for the third leg of the ride, next stop Bounemouth . We swung around Portsmouth and then down into Southampton, and somewhat strangely straight into the docks there, riding past first a cruise liner, then hundreds of containers, and then a few car grave yards, notably full of unsellable Ford Focus' and and Honda 4x4's- stopping at a level crossig for 3... cranes . Leaving Southampton we quickly arrived on the outskirts of the New Forest, which I had eagerly anticipated, however it turned out to be some what of a let down- monotonous and heavily congested, far from what i had envisaged... eventually we arrived in Bournemouth at what was probably quite a good NSLBS (Not So) - however i was far too delirious through dehydration and more interested in the water fridge in the near by Co-OP.

It was during the next part of the journey that the heat and distance started to mess with Andy2, having told me it was a mere 13 miles to his cousins house, where we were expected, and a hearty meal of pasta awaited us. What followed was the longest 13 miles of my life, as it was more like 22 miles, take a bow arallsopp who had cycled straight past his own relatives home  leaving us less than 25 miles to go to Stone Henge. We carried on towards Salisbury, after a few apologetic phone calls, and as we arrived in Salisbury City centre it felt as though we were outlaws riding into town western stylee, the locals staring at us in dismay. Here we feasted on Burger King, and then pressed on towards the big pile of stones in the middle of Wiltshire, fully expecting to find Aperitif, MacB and Topcat1 lieing in wait- how wrong we were .

Upon arriving at the Henge, we settled down to await there arrival, but as the sun sunk ever lower in the sky we had to wonder where they had gotten to. A phone call informed us that they were not going to make it, and it was at this point that andy2 told me they had someone called keith with them, but this proved totally unfounded, silly andy2. So we sped down the a303 in search of some cyclists less stoned than ourselves , passing over what qualified as enormous climbs by that stage in the ride, and hurtling down the other side of them into the perfect darkness.

Eventually, after a few more phone calls, we happened across the remaining mousketeers, who must have- at least for a second- thought we hadn't noticed them as first andy2 then i hurtled past, intent on catching andy2 who i thought had missed them standing by the road side, shortly after this we all regrouped and celebratory cachew nuts were consumed yum . The remainder of the ride is somewhat of a swirling blur, involving pizza in Andover-fist, and then the final slog through the dark and the cold towards Basingstoke and the magic van


----------



## topcat1 (26 May 2009)

well if you're gonna put it like that!!!!!!!!!!!!

nice one


----------



## arallsopp (26 May 2009)

Nice work Andy. Fond memories of an excellent day. 
I'd forgotten how bl33din cold it was when we set off, but am pleased to see the normal GPS rules remained intact:
- unlikely diversion down mud track... Check.
- unexpected detour through bizarre environs... Check.
And this week's new entry:
- riding past your cousins house because you forgot to tracback to _that_ waypoint... Check!

Excellent reporting.


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

Excellent reportage andyiloveknackeringtheremote!

Don't forget that the twilight kilometres for arallsopp were done in the company of 'Shadow of Topcat1' - that mysterious friend that pops up after a while. You did well not to interrupt.

To do list:
Manningtree properly.
Stonehenge properly.

Shall we do them both at the same time in order to save server space for reportage on CycleChat? 

Edit: And the bit between Andover and Basingstoke - the B3400 - is a lovely ride...I'll post a couple of pics.


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

Post Script...
"I'll say no now Al - I need to go to work and re-send some stuff to China, don't want to be indecisive so - NO"
Later that morning...'Ring ring', 'ring ring' -it's Al.
"Dave said he'll do the Stonehenge trip but doesn't fancy the ride to Hampshire on his own so I don't mind going for a ride anywhere if you're free..."
Me: "It's OK - I have been in and out, at my Mum's now - shall not get home until 14:15 or so, I have nothing prepared as I deffo said I would not be available - if topcat wants company to yours then he knows where I live etc...give him my number..."
Approx, two minutes later, Topcat1 "Hello - we'll meet at 14:45" - at the kebab van space, which is used as a tyre shop during the day.
This is the moment the day started to come unhenged...
Got to the hole in the wall and retrieved pizza funding in time to meet Dave who immediately had an attack of the Davys and needed a walnutbreak. Back to mine.
"Bark bark bark bark bark" - which, in Jack the Dog speak, roughly translated meant, "It's a good job you are disturbing me during the day because I like my beauty sleep and can't stand being woken up by cyclists after midnight"
Off we went.
A lovely amble to Farnborough was the order of the day, save for a young man in a BMW estate who thought it would be fun to lean on his horn for a while as we avoided the massive sequence of potholes in primary along the A30 towards Sunningdale.
His blonde passenger was obviously impressed by his prowess at beeping - but he didn't reckon on the level crossing descending...giving chase sometimes pays...
I was really polite though and explained things to him through the glass. (He didn't wind the window down - just made hand gestures...) Everyone else around had the roof down, arms resting on door ledges, listening to a fat bastard on a bike reasoning with the young man, wondering why.
To MacBludgeon's - and my back up Garmin was first class, except I had torn the corner off it extracting it from my sweaty pocket. A quick cup of tea, a tour of the burgeoning bicycle emporium 'chez Al' and we were away.
5 o'clock in the afternoon is a daft time to go for a bike ride. I mean, midnight is sensible - but....5pm?
Back to the A30, into Basingstoke and out via something called Churchill (there's Churchill something in Andover too - very popular but no cigar)
Highlight of the day - the B3400 - what a delightful ride.





the flintstones - this was at the front gate...the proper house is 'up the path'





another gratuitous oil seed plant shot - I love the colour spread, sucking in the sunlight.





setting sun - not making stone-u-like, it looks like but the b3400 is a great ride into Andover from Basingstoke





My Garmin - waiting on a street corner somewhere near um...





"Oh my - I'm still hungry"

When we arrived in Andover, MacB led us astray and blamed it on me - which I consider a privelege - so we lost valuable seconds (1800 of them - about) in hitting the A303 and deploying true mouseketeerability in battling with the traffic towards Amesbury and then Stonehenge. Got offered lemonade and a 'Size big' Willier Mortirolo on the way also - as previously discussed. Now if the bloke had chucked the bike at me...the world might be a different place. As it was, I took on the job of fly collector as the lemonade set sticky on my suntanned skin. (Dontcha just love alliteration..?)
At sundown -6 minutes we decided to pull off at Thruxton and recce the foldable GPS. Accountants logic prevailed and we waited at the entry slip for the appearance of the intrepid ones. Dave's stomach was setting up a Doppler / shockwave boom effect by this time and if a gingerbread house had been nearby, he would have scoffed it. 'Road kill' became attractive in the twilight...
Then "Whoooooooooooooooosh!"
Shockwave, shockwave, shockwave...
Then "Whooooooooshette..!" - a nebula that was ilovebikes, in the slip - passing like there was no tomorrow (possibly wouldn't have been).
We were shaking with the cold so much by then, they probably thought we were yet another mirage - soon dismissed when their hamper was raided for sustenance.
And the return is history...another wonderful adventure for the two Andys.
Do any other CycleChat peeps have as much fun as the 'Midnight Mouseketeers' I wonder?
No lullabys needed during the latter stages. Warmth was our friend on a bitterly cold night.
And now it's today!
And we're happy, and thinking about the next...


----------



## arallsopp (26 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> No lullabys needed during the latter stages. Warmth was our friend on a bitterly cold night.



Ah yes... Vague recollections of having my leg prodded awake by JtD, only to find it was you.


----------



## MacB (26 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> When we arrived in Andover, MacB led us astray and blamed it on me - which I consider a privelege - so we lost valuable seconds (1800 of them - about) in hitting the A303 and deploying true mouseketeerability in battling with the traffic towards Amesbury and then Stonehenge.



Funny the tricks memory plays on you, I rmember reaching a roundabout, behind TopCat, with Aperitif leading the way in full Garminator mode. TC and I knew we were turning right, the clue being we wanted the A303 and there was one of those really big road signs saying A303 right. But our delayed reaction, as a certain person went straight over, let the G-Man get away. Dave can shout really loud, but it didn't seem to work, so we followed........................sometime later we finally got back to that roundabout and took the correct exit, despite calls from the garmin for us to 'swivel'.

Good write up ILB, remember you've got years to settle on a prose style but following Arallsops can only lead to madness.


----------



## arallsopp (27 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> you've got years to settle on a prose style but following Arallsops can only lead to madness.



Lol. No one ever called it 'style' before. I take that as a compliment

I write much like my riding style: lots of exploratory jabs down dead ends, meandering routes, diversions and sudden climbs, mere pauses where others would stop, all ending up considerably further across the page than is entirely necessary 

Hey! I didn't thank you for your guidance and expert road selection on the way back. I'm sorry. Cheers for that!


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2009)

I got priv*i*lege wrong...

Yeah ok...but I didn't realise we wanted _*that*_ A303...
I took the Garmin back to the shop yesterday but there was nothing they could do as my magnetic personality was sending it crazy...


----------



## arallsopp (27 May 2009)

At least you found the shop ok


----------



## arallsopp (28 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> ...why am I still building wardrobes? Prizes to the wife for strategy though. Unpacked 4 IKEA carcasses onto the bleedin bed didn't she....
> 
> "I'm helping!" says she... Yes, dear. I see.





arallsopp said:


> ...And I'm still building wardrobes!



*Marginally OT, but breaking news fellas! I'm done! *

Mammoth project for a man of my paltry DIY skills. Of course, this post is useless without pics, so here they are:





...and just to offer a sense of scale, here's me in shot. Bear in mind I'm 6ft 2.


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2009)

Curtains are a bit slack.


----------



## redjedi (28 May 2009)

The second one from the left is not level with the others.

I suggest you take them all down and start again


----------



## arallsopp (28 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Curtains are a bit slack.







redjedi said:


> The second one from the left is not level with the others.



Actually, the leftmost pair are perfectly level on the Y axis. What you are detecting is the Z axis discrepancy between the doors, allowing them to slide past each other on X, without breaking rules of the space time continuum.

Whilst the rightmost pair are of equal height, they are exactly 26.5mm shorter than those on the left, as it turns out the ceiling slopes into the corner. This was detected exactly just after I built them, requiring reconfiguration by hacksaw. 

If anyone wants 6 x 25mm strips of veneered particleboard, let me know


----------



## redjedi (28 May 2009)

Ah....I see what you mean now. 

But cutting the bottoms off is just a cowboy job. You should have replaced the ceiling and made it level.

If a jobs worth doing...blah blah..


----------



## arallsopp (28 May 2009)

I am a cowboy.

...and on a (predominantly carbon and aluminium with some) steel horse I ride. 



I may yet replace the ceiling. Its all about finding something interesting enough to replace it with.


----------



## iLB (28 May 2009)

arallsopp said:
 

> I may yet replace the ceiling. Its all about finding something interesting enough to replace it with.



big screen tv?

LBS?


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2009)

A 'flyover pelmet' with 20w downlighters in the centre of each door is the way to go.
Overhangs the front by, say 150mm, flush with side return, allows for discrepancies between ceiling line and the box's rigidity to be averaged out.

Housepoint factor: 10
Convincing: 10
Mouseketeerability? 4

Use MDF windowcill for double bullnose effect (Points factor +10)
Add four of these (you can remove the bezel to fit them flush etc...) and one of these...
"...ideal for seeing your clothes dearest!"

Scarper...FNRttC galore - happiness abounds.


----------



## ChrisKH (29 May 2009)

Guys, if this is an Ikea pissing contest, I'll just grab my wide angle lens and will be back .....................


----------



## arallsopp (29 May 2009)

Lol. It is Chris, provided you followed the CC insert in your instruction sheet:


Check all the bits are in the box
Fasten A to B to make C with 16 screws (D)*
*Ride 350+kms. Do not sleep.*
Fasten C to F using E, adding G, H, L and N, finding K and M in the box afterwards, etc...

* These should be near identical but utterly different from 14 screws (E)

Anything else is cheating.


----------



## ChrisKH (29 May 2009)

Yes, but as with any Ikea instructions you can miss step 3 and it will still look ok, right? 

I would add that I did my two sons rooms in Ikea stylee the day after I got back from Manningtee. Have you ever seen the mess it makes of a draw when you assemble it the wrong way and then try to dissassemble using bfi and then reassemble using a pint of wood glue? Not pretty.


----------



## arallsopp (29 May 2009)

No excuse to use BFI Chris... all Ikea instructions are available online. 





(cropped to be vaguely work safe)


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2009)

And lo!

It came to pass that the intrepid wheelists became...

houseketeers!


----------



## topcat1 (30 May 2009)

Just to get things back on track, i remember riding along that night at the back and the cable from the battery popped out and it went pitch black. I looked up and there was a sky full of stars so i stopped for a couple of minutes and looked.(i live in the centre of town hence my amazement)

I also remember jack farting. in my face


----------



## arallsopp (31 May 2009)

It was an amazingly clear sky on the run into Basingstoke. Reading your post, I recall being pulled to a halt. Sitting easy on the bent, head tilted back, face bathed in the light of a thousand stars, and one satellite.


----------



## Aperitif (31 May 2009)

Sorry says Jack...he has this thing about 'cats'


----------



## iLB (31 May 2009)

you could say jack wants to be top dog1


----------



## Aperitif (31 May 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> you could say jack wants to be top dog1





(Do I have your Cateye reflector still Andy. Or is it someone else's? PM an address for its safe return whoever.


----------



## mike e (10 Jan 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Its that time again. I have a 24 hour pass card starting 0400 Saturday, and ilovebikes wants to pop to a bikeshop. Whilst Bromley (and Tonbridge) both offer good choices, we hear there's a good one in Bournemouth, so will be aimed South West.
> 
> ...



I take it this is an annual ride and will be in the diary for this year?


----------



## Riverman (10 Jan 2010)

If you're up for this again, I'd join you in Southampton or Portsmouth but it's the wrong time of year now.


----------

